# Health insurance



## eugenea1 (Jul 23, 2016)

We are thinking in relocating in PV, we are two people in the late 70's early 80's, what kind of health insurance can we get?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Probably none that would be affordable, as the cut-off is from 65-70 for most insurance companies in Mexico. However, Seguro Popular will accept all ages in the public system. You could use that as a back-up, while handling routine care out of pocket, as is common with expats. We did that until I reached my late 70s and had multiple hospitalizations, which began to add up, and we moved back north for VA and Medicare. If you can stay out of hospitals, Mexico will be more economical. If you need multiple services or continual services, as I do, then the USA may be more economical for medical care; although not for everything else. You have to weigh those variables and try to predict your needs.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

As RV ****** mentioned, there is a government sponsored program; in fact, there are two. IMSS is a little pickier in accepting people with pre-existing conditions. Private insurance plans are very costly once that age of 70 is reached. Many of us have one of the public plans "just in case" but pay out of pocket for our normal medical needs. This is much less expensive than it is in the U.S.
For instance, a chicken deposited salmonella in my guts with the usual misery yesterday. The normal home remedies didn't address the problems (which I will spare you from hearing the description of), so I went to the local privately owned clinic where it's pay as you go. The lab work cost $150 pesos (see conversion table) and the doctor visit was $250 pesos. Not free, but not much. 

You'll need to look up information on these options to get the details, but good medical care is available to all in Mexico.


----------

